# Are these fish what the pet store said they were



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm supposed to have a male and female sulphur headed peacock. Is this accurate? Ignore my O.B. "She" did have some yellow in color but it's dulled down since I put "her" into the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are not Aulonocara maylandi, they shouldn't ever have those horizontal markings. Could they be Protomelas spilonatus, compare to that fish? If all the fish in the tank had some color they may have been hormoned for artificial temporary color, which really brings out the yellow forehead really well.

They may well be hybrids, the name "Sulphur Head Peacock" is used rather broadly in the US, and good A. maylandi are not very common.


----------



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

Lithobates ...maybe a cross?


----------

